# QLab 3 is coming …



## Joshualangman (May 4, 2013)

It's official — QLab 3 will be released before the end of the month. Having had the pleasure of being a beta-tester, I can say that the new version incorporates some amazing new capabilities, both for sound designers and especially for projection designers. I wish I could be more specific but we've been asked not to share details on the internet. Just thought I'd start this thread so fellow QLab fans can huddle together in anticipation.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (May 4, 2013)

Great to hear, have always been a fan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 4, 2013)

Gee, does that include operation on a PC?


----------



## Joshualangman (May 7, 2013)

The release is tomorrow, apparently.

Wheeee!


----------



## Joshualangman (May 12, 2013)

Well, it's here!

Live mics, audio effects on cues and mics, new looping and vamping tools, "video surfaces," live video effects, keystoning/corner pinning, edge blending .......

Not trying to sell anything here, just really excited about this release.

figure53.com


----------



## firewater88 (May 22, 2013)

Bummed it requires 10.8.... My Mac Pro 1,1 cant do 10.8 and stuck with 10.6


----------



## Jfhopgood (Aug 28, 2013)

I know this is an older post, but I am new to CB and trying to get the word out to folks interested in QLab. For those interested in QLab 3 , I have a new book coming out in November that is a project-based textbook for QLab 3. Check out the text info or preorder at amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/0415857570/?tag=controlbooth-20.


----------

